# Again, snd_hda headphones problem



## lichray (Jul 30, 2011)

my laptop is HP 8540w.

```
~> uname -a
FreeBSD compaq.yuetime 8.2-STABLE FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE #4 r224501: Fri Jul 29 22:28:38 CDT 2011
     lichray@compaq.yuetime:/usr/obj/home/lichray/devel/freebsd-stable/sys/HOUKAGO  amd64
```

I have already set up the default_unit:

```
~> cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA NVidia GT220 HDMI PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm1: <HDA NVidia GT220 HDMI PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm2: <HDA NVidia GT220 HDMI PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm3: <HDA NVidia GT220 HDMI PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm4: <HDA IDT 92HD75BX PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec) default
pcm5: <HDA IDT 92HD75BX PCM #1 Analog> (play)
```

pindump:

```
hdac1: Dumping AFG cad=0 nid=1 pins:
hdac1:  nid 10 0x2121101f as  1 seq 15    Headphones  Jack jack  1 loc 33 color   Black misc 0
hdac1:        Caps:    OUT HP           Sense: 0x00000000
hdac1:  nid 11 0x03a1102e as  2 seq 14           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  3 color   Black misc 0
hdac1:        Caps: IN             VREF Sense: 0x00000000
hdac1:  nid 12 0x90a70120 as  2 seq  0           Mic Fixed jack  7 loc 16 color Unknown misc 1
hdac1:        Caps: IN             VREF Sense: 0x00000000
hdac1:  nid 13 0x90170110 as  1 seq  0       Speaker Fixed jack  7 loc 16 color Unknown misc 1
hdac1:        Caps:    OUT              Sense: 0x00000000
hdac1:  nid 14 0x21811040 as  4 seq  0       Line-in  Jack jack  1 loc 33 color   Black misc 0 [DISABLED]
hdac1:        Caps: IN             VREF Sense: 0x00000000
hdac1:  nid 15 0x03211030 as  3 seq  0    Headphones  Jack jack  1 loc  3 color   Black misc 0
hdac1:        Caps:    OUT              Sense: 0x00000000
hdac1:  nid 20 0x40f000f0 as 15 seq  0         Other  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 0 [DISABLED]
hdac1:        Caps: IN OUT             
hdac1:  nid 24 0x40f000f0 as 15 seq  0         Other  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 0 [DISABLED]
hdac1:        Caps: IN                 
hdac1:  nid 25 0x40f000f0 as 15 seq  0         Other  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 0 [DISABLED]
hdac1:        Caps: IN                 
hdac1:  nid 30 0x40f000f0 as 15 seq  0         Other  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 0 [DISABLED]
hdac1:        Caps:    OUT             
hdac1:  nid 31 0x40f000f0 as 15 seq  0         Other  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 0 [DISABLED]
hdac1:        Caps:    OUT    EAPD     
hdac1:  nid 32 0x40f000f0 as 15 seq  0         Other  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 0 [DISABLED]
hdac1:        Caps:    OUT             
hdac1: NumGPIO=8 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=1 GPIUnsol=1
hdac1: GPIO: data=0x00000000 enable=0x00000000 direction=0x00000000
hdac1:       wake=0x00000000  unsol=0x00000000    sticky=0x00000000
```

And the sound comes from the internal speaker, and the internal record works. But the sound does not work on the headphones.

I read many posts and the snd_hda(4), and I know I need to bind the headphones and the internal speaker to the same as, and I need to do the same on output. But I don't know which device is which, and I just don't know how to deal with the seq. Please help me if you are pro on this.


----------



## lichray (Aug 19, 2011)

The problem is solved. 

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-hackers/2011-August/036156.html

It seems that I have two headphone jacks

```
hdac1:  nid 10 0x2121101f as  1 seq 15    Headphones  Jack jack  1 loc 33 color   Black misc 0
```
and

```
hdac1:  nid 15 0x03211030 as  3 seq  0    Headphones  Jack jack  1 loc  3 color   Black misc 0
```

I swapped their configurations with:

```
hint.hdac.1.cad0.nid10.config="as=3 seq=0"
hint.hdac.1.cad0.nid15.config="as=1 seq=15"
```

And now my jack output works.


----------

